# Tankless Hot Water Heater



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have been looking for an alternative to the RV500 and found this. Has anyone ever used it? Do you think it's junk? To be honest, it seems like it would be junk but wanted to see what others have to say.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=330135414389


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not a lot of info on that auction. I'd pass based on what I saw (er...what I didn't see)


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I agree.....pass, something about that add looks shady. With my luck, I would order the thing and it would be a cigarette lighter or something.

Are you looking to add this to your TT? Camping World has a portable water heater made by Coleman that connects to a propane tank. Check out the link.

Linky

Mike


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

A tankless water heater is actually a great econimiser, as it only heats when you actually need the water. The year that I spent in Africa,1980, we used one similar to that. In principle, it is a great thing, but I have no idea if this model is a good idea, or not. Sorry.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Canadiansue said:


> A tankless water heater is actually a great econimiser, as it only heats when you actually need the water. The year that I spent in Africa,1980, we used one similar to that. In principle, it is a great thing, but I have no idea if this model is a good idea, or not. Sorry.


I agree - I was in Spain a few years ago and the condo where I stayed had this. It worked well....for an RV the concept is good but I am not sure how well it actually would work?

Thor


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Some plumbres show chime in.

Actualy the stock OB heater is pretty close to "tankless" at only 6 gallons.

I have a tankless in our house. I upgraded 2 years ago. Endless hot water is a great thing! I wouldn't recomend tankless for any area but the southern states.

The specs are not complete. When they say 2 GPM, the statement needs to be prefaced with more info. Such as the incoming water temp vs. output water temp. at 2 GPM. The lower the incoming water temp the lower the flow rate to acheive a desired output temp.
Generaly a tankless water heater will raise the temp 40 to 45 degrees for a given flow rate.

If you do alot of boondocking and your current WH needs replacing go for it. 
I prefer the included campground electricity when it's available.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

kjdj said:


> I wouldn't recomend tankless for any area but the southern states.


Why?????

The price seems very low to me, I myself am leery of this one.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wait, with a tankless water heater you will lose 6 gal of water capacity!!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The downside of that thing from my perspective is that it doesn't have an electric alternative like the currently installed tank. I use the gas water heater on my rig only a couple times a month just to make sure it still works. Otherwise, it's always on electricity. I figure I'm paying for the electricity, I may as well use it. Same with the heater -- it only gets turned on when it is very cold or I need to make sure it's still operational. We were on the road 9 months last year and believe we only used 2 or 3 tanks of propane.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Wait, with a tankless water heater you will lose 6 gal of water capacity!!!


Not really. If you fill the 50 gallon fresh water tank and the water heater is also full, you have 56 gallons of water onboard (plus whatever is in the water lines), but effectively, you only have 50 gallons available to use. When your fresh water tank is empty, the pump cannot move any water through the hot water heater. So that last 6 gallons of water cannot be used (unless you go outside and drain the water heater into a container - good luck with that).

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> Wait, with a tankless water heater you will lose 6 gal of water capacity!!!


Not really. If you fill the 50 gallon fresh water tank and the water heater is also full, you have 56 gallons of water onboard (plus whatever is in the water lines), but effectively, you only have 50 gallons available to use. When your fresh water tank is empty, the pump cannot move any water through the hot water heater. So that last 6 gallons of water cannot be used (unless you go outside and drain the water heater into a container - good luck with that).

Mike
[/quote]

I know, I was just making fun of manufacturer's quoted tank capacities


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

my thought was to add this in conjunction with the hot water tank it now has. I mostly camp at places with full hookups and I would like to shower without having to turn off the water to soap up.

The thing about the current water heater is that it has to constantly heat the water and when that water is used up, it becomes cold water. A tankless sytem only heats the water when you use it and as long as you have water going to the trailer and you have propane, you will always have hot water.

But, I don't plan on getting rid of the current water heater, I just wanted to add to it to maybe extend my shower time a little more so my DW and I can shower back to back without having to shut the water off like in the navy.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I wouldn't recomend tankless for any area but the southern states.


Why?????

The price seems very low to me, I myself am leery of this one.
[/quote]

Probably because of the lower incoming water temps in winter.

The tankless systems for homes here in Cali are gaining popularity.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've had an electric tankless water heater instaled in my temporary living quarters for the past year and really like it. Of course my average inlet water temp is high in th esummer (being in central Texas). In the winter my water temp is actually pretty low because I use water from a rainwater collection tank, which is above ground. Even then, the system performed well.
The onl ycomplaint I have is in warm weather when you want to take acool shower (tead not cold or hot) its difficult because the tankless heaters tuerrn on/off based on the flow rate of water thru the system. What this means is if your hot water demand isn't sufficient enough to keep the unit on, then you end up with a cold shower.

I've just installed two units in my new house, one a gas unit capable of 7gpm at my averasge inlet water temp and one with a smaller capabilty for the guest bath.

Can't make a call on the particular one in question though, but obviously I'm sold on the technology.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I have seen these installed in hunting camps here on the Cape. They do work well, as long as the incoming water temp is not too cold (as stated). The down side I've seen, is the propane use is astronomical- the burner area is gigantic (at least in the early models I've seen). I know I replaced a 100 lb bottle of propane on one camp after just 7 days of camping. and that was just morning showers, and hot water for washing dishes at night. 14 showers, 140 minutes of dish washing (est). At that rate, you'll blow through a couple of 30 lb bottles in less than a week!
I agree, the concept is very enticing... but I'd wait until they perfect the burner/piping area for max efficiency. Maybe they already have?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

We have a Aqua Star by Bosch tankless whole house water haeter at home. We have had it since 2003 and it works great, 5 people can take a shower one after another and never run out or one shower and washing machine running, no problem. That does seem like a low price. The one downside I can see is that it is high presure LPG and the TT is low presure. For a better comparison type in tankless water heater on e-bay and you should get about 3-4 pages. Kirk


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Another possibility would be something like this: Bosch GL6

Depends on how often you camp without electricity if that option would even make sense for you. There may also be options on replacing your existing hot water tank. I'm don't know what hardware he has, but I have a friend with a Zepplin II 243 camper. He never runs out of hot water and he didn't mod anything. He (and his family) will take 4 showers back to back and have plenty of hot water. Honestly I was a bit disappointed in my Outback that it ran out of hot water so quickly.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Drac said:


> Another possibility would be something like this: Bosch GL6
> 
> Depends on how often you camp without electricity if that option would even make sense for you. There may also be options on replacing your existing hot water tank. I'm don't know what hardware he has, but I have a friend with a Zepplin II 243 camper. He never runs out of hot water and he didn't mod anything. He (and his family) will take 4 showers back to back and have plenty of hot water. Honestly I was a bit disappointed in my Outback that it ran out of hot water so quickly.


I think I know why you have a hot water problem...found the answer in your sig file

"Kristin, Ashley, Julianna"

I have two boys and the DW...she takes her shower and we just wait a bit for the tank to catch up. With 3 girls, I'd think you'd have a propane issues as well, due to the hot water heater running all the time.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Drac said:


> I'm don't know what hardware he has, but I have a friend with a Zepplin II 243 camper. He never runs out of hot water and he didn't mod anything.


 Okay, well now you have to find out what he has.







I'm intrigued.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I too, am intrigued... seeing how Keystone builds the Zepplin's... what do they have that we don't?


----------

